# some bits back from America..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

parents just got back from America (week in Las Vegas then a week in Hawaii) with these goodies for me

from a detailing shop some of you might of heard of in Hawaii called 'PakShak':










(which i owe them the £ for) 

and a sort of early xmas present from Las Vegs:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

O my god spoilt or what:thumb: i can feel a trade coming on:lol: nice bits there mate:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> O my god spoilt or what:thumb: i can feel a trade coming on:lol: nice bits there mate:thumb:


spoilt? :lol: cheers chap :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice few bits mate. 

I'm dreading going the the U.S next year, I know I'll spend all my spending money on detailing goodies


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Nice few bits mate.
> 
> I'm dreading going the the U.S next year, I know I'll spend all my spending money on detailing goodies


cheers Ben :thumb: lol - know what you mean, i even offered to buy my parents another suitcase to load it up for me


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

might order some more of the MF's over depending on postage costs - feel and look to be superb quality


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice haul.:thumb:

What's the chemical guys stuff, looks like clay.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Nice haul.:thumb:
> 
> What's the chemical guys stuff, looks like clay.


cheers Will - t'is indeed clay 
(did'nt know what i was getting tbh, just asked for a 'few' products and some cloths)


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Bought from Ranney at PakShak before....be prepared for around £30 in shipping charges

I bought applicators / cloths...they are awesome!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

KDiddy said:


> Bought from Ranney at PakShak before....be prepared for around £30 in shipping charges
> 
> I bought applicators / cloths...they are awesome!!


is that weight dependant?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice little haul there bud, i always come back with some stuff from the states too. Would love to go to Hawaii!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Nice little haul there bud, i always come back with some stuff from the states too. *Would love to go to Hawaii*!


me too - but i hate flying, even though ive been to America about six times


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I love flying, just hate sitting with extreme discomfort & boredom for hours lol. Think ive been about 7 times now, long flights are worth it when you get there though arent they  Is that Gummi stuff good? Ive seen a few posts with it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rtjc said:


> I love flying, just hate sitting with extreme discomfort & boredom for hours lol. Think ive been about 7 times now, long flights are worth it when you get there though arent they  Is that Gummi stuff good? Ive seen a few posts with it.


deffo worth it - particularly after a 10 hour flight to California a few years ago 
not used the Gummi before (its for door shuts rubbers i believe). pretty good by all accounts though..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice things no Opti Seal?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

forgot about that - if I order some more gear from them I'll get a bottle


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm here cracking up, you guys get so excited about stuff we take for granted! Yet this theory works both ways doesn't it. If I went to Europe and brought back some stuff all my brothers here in the states would get all excited.

What you guys need to do is find a friend that works/lives on a military base. The shipping is cheap as it flys on US planes. I have a new found friend that works on a German US base. I'm looking to get some P21s RED wheel gel and REAL clay.

Cheers,
GREG


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice little collection there mate, your parents have done well, lol 

Really want to try the rubber seal stuff!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Nice little collection there mate, your parents have done well, lol
> 
> Really want to try the rubber seal stuff!


cheers Iain  going to order from them soon I think


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Greg Nichols said:


> I'm here cracking up, you guys get so excited about stuff we take for granted! Yet this theory works both ways doesn't it. If I went to Europe and brought back some stuff all my brothers here in the states would get all excited.
> 
> What you guys need to do is find a friend that works/lives on a military base. The shipping is cheap as it flys on US planes. I have a new found friend that works on a German US base. I'm looking to get some P21s RED wheel gel and REAL clay.
> 
> ...


Shades of American Gangster here ......lol just kidding.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

My word thats sad making your parents do that on their holiday !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> My word thats sad making your parents do that on their holiday !


they offered, so that's a  to you alex


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

Alex-Clio said:


> My word thats sad making your parents do that on their holiday !


They must understand the illness we all have and just wanted to support their little lad and his issues. :thumb:

Cheers,
GREG


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

mellowfellow said:


> Shades of American Gangster here ......lol just kidding.


You nailed that perfectly, its all about the challenge.

Cheers,
GREG


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg Nichols said:


> They must understand the illness we all have and just wanted to support their little lad and his issues. :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> GREG


what issues are those then?


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^
I'm lost as to the intent of your comment. 

Cheers,
GREG


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg Nichols said:


> ^^^
> I'm lost as to the intent of your comment.
> 
> Cheers,
> GREG


you've said i have 'issues' , i'm asking what 'issues' these aren't suppose to be


----------



## Greg Nichols (Nov 13, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> you've said i have 'issues' , i'm asking what 'issues' these aren't suppose to be


I meant no harm by using the word Issues..... I was implying that our love for detailing causes us to search the world and have everyone we know try and get us stuff. Our love for the car takes us to extremes, which cause us to have people on vacation buy our stuff.

Again I meant no harm, I guess my wording was a meaning translation error........sorry.

Cheers,
GREG
Ps. I have issues, I'm trying to get p21s from Europe and working every way to get it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no worries Greg  can't you get P21's state-side then?


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

On the subject of issues, Kev, no offense but you have serious sense of humour failure issues!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> On the subject of issues, Kev, no offense but you have serious sense of humour failure issues!


none taken alex, i got confused by gregs comment.


----------

